# Word doc unreadable??



## Shivs68 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi. Not sure if I'm in the right thread. Was previously on windows 2003 and working on documents in office. Saved them to a USB all fine. Then one day I went to add to documents and they had disappeared. After many hours frustrating work I have found them but half of it is gobbledy **** . I have changed saving it as a different format no good. I spent at least3hours last night and just can't sort it. Can anyone help please??? Tia


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds like your "USB" device may be failing which has corrupted at least one file.


----------



## Shivs68 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have any of the files been renamed? A different entension? If so, then they may have been either encrypted or corrupted...


----------

